# IR Extender / Blaster Help - Is there such a thing? Where to get one?



## elitef (Apr 14, 2017)

Hello All,

I am not new to TiVo but I am not much of a pro.
I currently moved into a new house and would like to have all my tivo's in one central location due to the space issue by the TV's, so, I would like to route all Tivos to where my network hub is which is in another room, in a closet, behind a door.

Is there any IR blaster of some sort that I would be able to route through the attic of the house into each bedrooms TV?

I am searched but came up with nothing, so unless my search was done incorrectly, I am hoping someone would be able to point me in the right direction.

I have 4 TiVo Premiere's with Lifetime subscriptions which I want in one centralized location.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

How are you getting the video from the TiVo to the TV?


----------



## elitef (Apr 14, 2017)

lpwcomp said:


> How are you getting the video from the TiVo to the TV?


I would end up doing HDMIs through the attic and down the wall. Not worried about the video aspect, more worried about being able to control the tivo haha


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

elitef said:


> I would end up doing HDMIs through the attic and down the wall. Not worried about the video aspect, more worried about being able to control the tivo haha


Have you considered using a network remote such as the one included in the iOS & Android TiVo apps?


----------



## elitef (Apr 14, 2017)

Yes, but I do not want to do that necessarily because if we have guests over, I do not want to have them install an app to control the channels in the two guest bedrooms that we have, just more of a PITA compared to using an old fashion remote.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

How about a wireless extender such as this one?


----------



## elitef (Apr 14, 2017)

lpwcomp said:


> How about a wireless extender such as this one?


How does something like this work?
I have never used one or even heard of one.

It is a split level house. Main floor will have one TV (livingroom), about 5-6 stairs up 3 bedrooms, and about 7 stairs down is the basement which will have 1 tv. So will something like this work for all of them? or no?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

elitef said:


> How does something like this work?
> I have never used one or even heard of one.
> 
> It is a split level house. Main floor will have one TV (livingroom), about 5-6 stairs up 3 bedrooms, and about 7 stairs down is the basement which will have 1 tv. So will something like this work for all of them? or no?


I have no idea. But I also don't know how far a wired extender could drive the signal.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

lpwcomp said:


> How about a wireless extender such as this one?


I think you broke Monoprice.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Have you looked at just getting Minis for the secondary rooms?


----------



## elitef (Apr 14, 2017)

Dan203 said:


> Have you looked at just getting Minis for the secondary rooms?


Yes, but wont work since all my tivo's are premiere's but the 2-tuner versions


----------



## TomJHansen (Nov 6, 2000)

Instead of using remotes to connect to the Tivo - you could use the Tivo App. It connects over the network and contains a remote control. This is the "How to" setup guide for iOS (there's one on the website for Android also)...Use the TiVo app for iOS® devices


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

TomJHansen said:


> Instead of using remotes to connect to the Tivo - you could use the Tivo App. It connects over the network and contains a remote control. This is the "How to" setup guide for iOS (there's one on the website for Android also)...Use the TiVo app for iOS® devices


See posts 4 & 5.


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

there is a rf dongle, there was a bluetooth, i dont know if either dongle extended ir but why not switch to rf remotes?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

hytekjosh said:


> there is a rf dongle, there was a bluetooth, i dont know if either dongle extended ir but why not switch to rf remotes?


'Cause that's about $70 a pop?


----------



## hytekjosh (Dec 4, 2010)

lpwcomp said:


> 'Cause that's about $70 a pop?


most that conceal or centralize their equipment have no issue paying for a dongle... dongles are <$20 if you have a compatible remote. i think the advanced slide remote with dongle can be had for $50 or less.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

hytekjosh said:


> most that conceal or centralize their equipment have no issue paying for a dongle... dongles are <$20 if you have a compatible remote. i think the advanced slide remote with dongle can be had for $50 or less.


You also have to buy the remote.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

hytekjosh said:


> i think the advanced slide remote with dongle can be had for $50 or less.





lpwcomp said:


> You also have to buy the remote.


He did mention that cost as well although he's off slightly. You can get the TiVo Slide Pro Remote with dongle for $60 or you can get the regular TiVo RF remote and the dongle separately for $55.

Scott


----------



## David Ortiz (Jul 8, 2002)

elitef said:


> I would end up doing HDMIs through the attic and down the wall. Not worried about the video aspect, more worried about being able to control the tivo haha


I haven't used it myself but what about this? IR Extender Over HDMI - Monoprice.com


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

New Roamio/Bolt RF Remotes w/ OnDemand button $12.99

New RF dongles for $20, used for $17:
Amazon.com: USB-RF Dongle For TiVo Slide Pro: Home Audio & Theater

That's a complete solution for $30 per Premiere, $13 per additional TV. HDMI distribution system will cost way more than that.

EDIT: Looks like the original link is sold out, but another seller has them for $15.99. Hopefully $3 isn't a deal breaker.
RCN TIVO REMOTE CONTROL MODEL 7020 P/N URC-7020BC0-XXXX-R 7020 BLACK NEW #R31 | eBay


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

What makes you think this is an RF remote?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Because specs, documentation and owners confirm. It's all in the linked thread.
» TiVo S5 URC7020


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

mdavej said:


> Because specs, documentation and owners confirm. It's all in the linked thread.
> » TiVo S5 URC7020


Ok. The problem was that the post to which you linked does not have the above link.

Edit: In any case, I agree that this is probably the best solution but If I were the OP, I would buy one first and make sure that it works in all of the locations.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

On reflection, the IR extender over HDMI may be the best solution, assuming there is no need to pass CEC signals.


----------

